# Hello



## mouseymouse (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello all,

My name is Rachael and I currently have four fancy mice. I have wanted mice for a while and after convincing my parents, I got five little mouse babies. I initially only wanted three so they would have lots of space in their 20 gallon long tank, but I couldn't leave any of them behind and separate them since they all seemed to have bonded well with one another, so I took home all five of them. Unfortunately one of them passed away in November, but the remaining four are still with me.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

